# HTC Hero S/Evo Design 4G ICS Leak



## joshua.worth (Jun 14, 2011)

joshua.worth;12556 said:


> Our ICS Comes?
> http://forum.sdx-developers.com/index.php?topic=19821.0
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero S using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my HTC Hero S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

This is a very misleading title.


----------



## joshua.worth (Jun 14, 2011)

How so?

Sent from my HTC Hero S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshua.worth (Jun 14, 2011)

cammiso94 said:


> This is a very misleading title.


Check my new post


----------

